# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 10 >  Mẹo nhỏ bỏ túi tránh viêm mắt, đỏ mắt trong mùa hè

## diem05059301

Mẹo nhỏ bỏ túi tránh viêm mắt, đỏ mắt trong mùa hè
Các nguyên nhân khiến bệnh mắt tăng cao vào mùa hè là: 
1. Khói bụi, ô nhiễm, bọ bụi tăng cao vào mùa hè ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến mắt không được che chắn. Dư lượng của chúng lan truyền trong không khí làm mắt bị dị ứng.
2. Tia cực tím có thể dẫn đến hình thành lớp pterygium trên bề mặt mắt, làm đục thủy tinh thể, võng mạc...
3. Viêm kết mạc có thể lây lan mạnh nếu có sự tiếp xúc với người bệnh. Vào mùa hè, mọi người đi bơi và đến nơi đông đúc nhiều hơn, vì thế bệnh lan nhanh hơn.
4. Nguy cơ nhiễm trùng tăng vào mùa hè cho những người đeo kính sát tròng.
5. Nhiệt độ cao khiến mắt dễ bị nhiễm nhiều loại bệnh.
6. Các loại vi sinh vật như vi khuẩn càng nhiều hơn trong mùa hè.
Cách phòng, chống bệnh mắt
1. Đeo kính râm khi hoạt động ngoài trời, tránh chạm, dụi mắt. Thường xuyên rửa mắt bằng nước lạnh, đeo kính bơi và chọn hồ có chất lượng vệ sinh tốt.
2. Giữ mí mắt sạch nếu bị sưng đỏ góc mắt. Chà nhẹ mí mắt với dầu gội trẻ em pha loãng một lần mỗi tuần hoặc dùng chườm ấm, thuốc kháng sinh theo toa bác sĩ.
3. Ngứa, đỏ mắt kèm theo cảm giác rát bỏng cũng là bệnh thường gặp. Thường xuyên rửa sạch mắt, chườm lạnh, đeo kính bảo hộ và nhỏ mắt có thể hạn chế bệnh này.
4. Tia cực tím có thể gây hại cho thủy tinh thể, võng mạc, bạn có thể tránh bằng cách đeo kính có độ chống UV thích hợp. Kính mát nên có nhãn phòng tránh 99%-100% tia UVA hoặc UV400. Không nên dùng kính có chất lượng kém. Kính phân cực được khuyên dùng cho các hoạt động như lướt sóng, lặn... Tròng kính polycarbonate có khả năng chống va đập, tránh vỡ rất thích hợp cho trẻ em.
5. Thường xuyên rửa kính sát tròng mỗi ngày. Không đeo kính sát tròng quá thời gian khuyên dùng, nên bỏ ngay khi kính hết hạn. Không nên đeo kính sát tròng khi bơi, thay vì thế nên đeo kính bơi để bảo vệ mắt khỏi vi khuẩn và hóa chất trong hồ bơi.

----------

